# KI in Spielen: Wir suchen Ihre Tops und Flops



## PCGH_Andreas (27. April 2010)

PC Games Hardware such Spiele, die euch bezüglich ihrer KI besonders  im Gedächtnis geblieben sind. Ob total mies oder herausragend ist  gleich. Wir suchen die "Epic Fails" und die Highlights. An dieser Stelle seien die Sammler aus C&C mal als Beispiel erwähnt.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. April 2010)

eine Super KI hat immernoch Far Cry !
Auch die KI von Crysis ist nicht zu verachten, obwohl da eher die Balance zugunsten des Computers verschoben ist.
Als Fail möchte AOE I titulieren, da man dort kaum Einheiten durch einen Wald bewegen konnte, ohne dass mindestens 10 % hängenblieben.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

*AW: KI in Spielen - PC Games Hardware sucht die Besten und die Schlechtesten*

Also da fallen mir auf Anhieb ein

Herausragend:

1. Unreal
2. F.E.A.R.
3. Far Cry
4. Crysis
5. Half-Life (jedoch nur die Soldaten)
6. Half-Life 2 (Die Combine-Soldaten/Ordnungshüter, wenn auch nur geringfügig)
7. Unreal: Tournament-Reihe
8. Bioshock

Sowie STAR WARS: Republic Commando für eine absolut herausragende Team-KI

Furchtbar mies:

1. Unreal 2: The Awakening (ausgenommen die Skaarj)
2. STAR WARS: Battlefront
3. Gummiband-KI in Need for Speed
4. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 4: Lockdown


----------



## USPrototype (27. April 2010)

*Ohne eine bestimmte Reihenfolge:*

- Gears of War
- Halo 3
- Unreal (Tournament)
- Quake 3
- Splinter Cell
- Age of Empires 2+3
- Bioshock
- Kingpin
- GTA 4
- Riddick: Butcher Bay
- Hitman
- Army of Two
- Supreme Commander
- usw.

*Nicht so gut:*

- Resident Evil (lol)
- Soldier Of Fortune
- GTA 4
- Moorhuhn
- C&C: Tiberium Wars (Habe das Gefühl, KI cheatet...)
- Hitman 2
- Silent Hill Homecoming
- usw.


----------



## Geforce92 (27. April 2010)

gut:
crysis (warhead)
Far Cry 2
Assasins creed 2 (ganz selten mal eine macke)
Rainbow 6 vegas 2
007 ein Quantum trost (fand ich recht gut)
World in Conflict

schlecht:
alle letzten NFS^^


----------



## Singler (27. April 2010)

Top:

FEAR, FEAR2
Shogo: Mobile Armor Division
Tron 2
No One Lives Forever 1 und 2 (aka NOLF)
Panzer General (ja die guten alten Spiele ^^)

SWAT 3
Half Life 1,2 und Episodes
Hearts of Iron 2 / Arsenal of Democracy
Darwinia/Multiwinia


Flop:
Metro 2033
Borderlands


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2010)

Das einzige was mir in letzter zeit als extrem-Flop eingefallen ist ist Street Fighter 4 (PC)...
man nehme Zangief, und mache einen "Wirbelwind-Schlag" nenn ichs mal nach dem anderen... die Gegner KI wird ausnahmslos jeden Kampf klar verlieren, völlig egal welcher Gegner oder welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Chemenu (27. April 2010)

*Tops:*
1. Far Cry - Einfach toll wie man da umzingelt wurde
2. F.E.A.R. - Genauso gut wie die KI von Far Cry, aber leider gab es keine großen Außenareale
3. k.A.
*
Flops:*
1. C&C - Die Sammler sind einfach unschlagbar
2. Anno 1701 - Sobald man einen Krieg erklärt hat der Gegner auf einmal Kriegsschiffe die er vorher definitiv nicht hatte. Unfair! 
3. k.A.

*Hall of Fame*
Einen Ehrenplatz verdient eindeutig die KI aus Vietcong auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Vietnam"!

Da schleicht man geduckt durch den dichten Dschungel und sieht nur ca. 10 m weit, auf einmal ist man tot. Headshot. Daraufhin schwenkt die Kamera zum todbringenden Gegner, ca. 400 m weit durch sämtliches Gestrüpp, Felsen, Bäume, usw.^^ Und was hat der Gegner für ne Waffe in der Hand? Eine uralte Maschinenpistole, mit der man auf diese Entfernung nicht mal ein Haus treffen würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2010)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Hall of Fame*
> Einen Ehrenplatz verdient eindeutig die KI aus Vietcong auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Vietnam"!
> 
> Da schleicht man geduckt durch den dichten Dschungel und sieht nur ca. 10 m weit, auf einmal ist man tot. Headshot. Daraufhin schwenkt die Kamera zum todbringenden Gegner, ca. 400 m weit durch sämtliches Gestrüpp, Felsen, Bäume, usw.^^ Und was hat der Gegner für ne Waffe in der Hand? Eine uralte Maschinenpistole, mit der man auf diese Entfernung nicht mal ein Haus treffen würde.



Naja, das gibts auch zum Beispiel bei einigen CS/S Bots... was man an KI nicht programmieren kann wird eben durch übertriebenes Aiming wettgemacht... die Bots laufen immer die gleichen Wege und stehen immer an denselben Punkten - du hast trotzdem keine Chance weil sie eine Reaktionszeit von 2 Millisekunden haben und deinen Kopf totsicher treffen


----------



## sanmonku (27. April 2010)

-worms mayhem, manchmal extrem dumm manchmal zu perfekt (naja aber wer spielt schon gegen die KI ?  )
-freelancer, wie viele NPC frachter sind da schon in planeten gestuerzt...

gibts eigentlich n RTS wo sich die einheiten nich immer wieder extrem dumm verhalten? zb bei engpaessen..


----------



## d00mfreak (27. April 2010)

Die KI von Crysis fand ich ziemlich schlecht.Erinnere mich da an folgendes: War an einer Koreanerbasis ein Standgeschütz zu finden, musste man sich einfach nur ein Scharfschützengewehr schnappen, sich irgendwo im Wald verstecken, den Schützen ins Visier nehmen, und nach und nach die, die kamen, um den vorhergehenden Schützen zu ersetzen, rausballern. Nach einiger Zeit hatte man die ganze Besatzung des Lagers tot auf einem Haufen rund um das Geschütz liegen. Gute KI sieht für mich anders aus. Ganz anders.


----------



## Jarafi (27. April 2010)

Da fallen mir spontan auch noch so ein paar tolle Spiele ein.

Bei Gothic 3 hätte ich am liebsten den PC an die Wand geschmissen , die KL Partner waren so doof, das sie weder über Brücken noch um Kuven hinter eim herlaufen konnten.

Bei Tiberium wars bleiben von 50 panzern 20 einfach Mitten ind er Pampa stehen 

Bei Need for Speed Most Wanted wurde man 100 Meter vor dem Ziel noch von einem "Raktenauto" überholt, da war die Kl zu arg gecheatet, sodass man manche Rennen 5 mal machen musste.

In Schlacht um Mittelerde steht die hälfe von Nahkampfbatallionen nur doof in der Gegend rum


----------



## bishop (27. April 2010)

was ist denn mit Oblivion? Klar geht es nicht um die KI in Kämpfen, die ist (wie die Kämpfe selbst übrigens auch) ziemlich lahm, aber jedes TES Forum hat einen Thread über die lustigen Situationen, die einem in Cyrodiil passiert sind durch die KI <3


----------



## Selene (27. April 2010)

Top:
F.E.A.R 1&2
World in Conflict +Addon

Flop:
Mafia  
(omg, wie oft Pauli und Sam einfach ins Feindfeuer gerannt sind --__-- )
(da war man froh die irgendwie so blockieren zu können, dass sie einem nicht die Mission versauen xD )


----------



## Chaoswave (27. April 2010)

call of duty 4 multiplayer mod mit bots -> extrem unlogisch und schlecht
die bots können einen nicht mal sehen geschweigeden hören, drehen sich um, dauerfeuer, alles geht daneben man fällt trotzdem tot um
andereseits wenn man ihnen offen begegnet stehen sie 2sec blöd rum und schießen dann erst


----------



## Dragonguarder (27. April 2010)

ich in ziemlich enttäuscht gewesen von Mass Effect 2. Deine zwei kompadres sind manchmal
nicht auf dem schlachtfeld zu finden, ganz oft ist einer irgendwo steckengeblieben und schrecklich
fand ich die nebenmission mit der gefährlichen Sonne. Wenn man selber in den schatten rennt um
sich zu retten und sich die beiden vor die füße ruft dann trödeln die ewig in der sonne rum, motzen
weil es ihnen wehtut, aber das macht ja nix-.-


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2010)

Crysis, Prey, GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Rotax (27. April 2010)

Top:

Pacman


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. April 2010)

Meine kleine Liste:



 Half-Life 2
 COD2-5-6
 Crysis
 Crysis Warhead
 BioShock 1
 BioShock 2
 Fallout 3
 Far Cry
 Far Cry 2
 Serious Sam HD First Encounter
 Wolfenstein
 
Ansich fällt mir kein Spiel ein wo die KI mal oki war !!


----------



## silent@hunter (27. April 2010)

mich nervt zur zeit just cause 2...
wenn man mit den technikern ne basis einnehmen will dann muss man wirklich renne was das zeug hält und die gegner s schnell wie möglich erledigen,weil die techniker drauf los renne als wären die auf koks im god modus...KI generell misreabel,man schwingt isch schnell dank enterhaken auf n dach und der feind versteckt sich dann VOR der deckung..sieht zwar lustig aus ist aber dämlich und trübt den spielspass obwohl der rest wirklich gut ist...die KI bei bioshock und fear war dann schon manchmal eher frust als lust,aber das mahts ja uch iteressanter man will ja schließlich auch gefordert werden


----------



## Floletni (27. April 2010)

Top:

FEAR
Age of Empires 3

Flop:
CoH (Verkanntet sich immer alles, Soldaten rennen in feindliche Panzer rein)
GTA SA (ich sag nur Fußgänger und Polizisten die einem vors Auto springen)


----------



## multimolti (27. April 2010)

Mir fällt da grade spontan was ein, gehört aber nicht unbedingt zur KI... Das neue Supreme Commander 2 hat eine schöne Technologie namens "Flow Field", die es ermöglicht, Einheiten durcheinander zu fahren, ohne dass es große Verstopfungen gibt. Damit ist es z.B. kein Problem, eine Armee aus 100 Panzern von rechts nach links und eine andere von links nach rechts durcheinander fahren zu lassen, die weichen sich geschickt und ohne Zeitverlust aus.
Kann man auch dazu zählen finde ich, ist ja schließlich so was ähnliches wie der Sammler bei C&C.

Also Top:
* Supreme Commander 2

Flop:
* Age of Empires 2 (die Gegner waren sehr einfach z.B. durch zufällig positionierte Mauerstücke aufzuhalten, und wenn man viele Marktkarren hatte verknotete sich alles, eben kein Flow Field)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. April 2010)

Also negativ aufgefallen sind mir ArmA 2 und Operation Flashpoint 2. In beiden Fällen waren die KI-Kollegen so dämlich, dass man schnell genervt war und kein Bock mehr zu spielen hatte. Das einsteigen in Fahrzeuge oder das Kommandieren auf verschiedene Positionen z.B. sind nur zwei Beispiele für die dummheit der KI-Kollegen. Dagegen waren die Gegner regelrechte Scharfschützen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. April 2010)

Ach ja, die KI, die gerne mal vergessene Komponente vieler Spiele. Wieso großartig KI? Lemmings hat den Leuten auch so Spaß gemacht. 
Nee, aber Spaß beiseite. Spontan aus dem Gedächtnis kramend und ohne jetzt von irgendeiner "besten" KI zu sprechen: Ich persönlich war schon recht positiv überrascht, als ich die KI von Supreme Commander in der Kampange erlebte. Im Gegensatz zu Skirmishspielen, umging die da auch mal gezielt die Abwehranlagen oder baute Kontereinheiten nach verlorenen Schlachten.Gefiel mir ganz gut damals.
Noch viel "damalsiger" beeindruckten mich die ganzen Lümmel in den ersten beiden Thief-Spielen. Hab die lange nicht mehr gespielt und vielleicht einiges zu gut in Erinnerung, einfach weil ich die beiden Teile einfach nur genial fand, aber für damalige Verhältnisse (ich spielte die Teile zu Zeiten von Splinter Cell 2 das erste Mal) machten die einiges her, was das Verfolgen und Aufspüren anging.

Hm, und Flops? Tetris. Die Steine waren immer zu blöd, ne passende Lücke zu finden. ;P


----------



## silent@hunter (27. April 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Also negativ aufgefallen sind mir ArmA 2 und Operation Flashpoint 2. In beiden Fällen waren die KI-Kollegen so dämlich, dass man schnell genervt war und kein Bock mehr zu spielen hatte. Das einsteigen in Fahrzeuge oder das Kommandieren auf verschiedene Positionen z.B. sind nur zwei Beispiele für die dummheit der KI-Kollegen. Dagegen waren die Gegner regelrechte Scharfschützen.



AMEN...
fand auch das die KI in den beiden games OVERPOWERD waren.man konnt ja den feind ja selber kaum sehen und der legt an und BOOM HEADSHOT  
Meine devise für nen fairen kill ist :
Du siehst mich nicht und ich seh dich nicht...anders ists einfach nur fürn ar...


----------



## evilfridolin (27. April 2010)

Top: TM


----------



## Alexthemafioso (27. April 2010)

Mhh also ich finde die KI in GTA4  grausam auch dort hopsen sie mier alle wenn ich zu schnell fahre vom Gehweg auf die Straße vor mein auto. Und auch die KI cin C&C Generals war zumeist voll daneben, der Gegner baut eine Panzer Armee und das wars mit ihm.

Gut fand ich sie in Fear 1 welches ich ca. 3 Stunden gezockt habe (vllt auch mehr )

Grausam war auch so meine Meinung nach die KI in COD4 wenn man auf Experte oder wie immer das hieß gezockt hat, die demo Mission (weiß nur das es in dre Demo war , also das Level^^) da hat man ja die Kamera von oben auf sich zukommen sehen und als sie den eigenen Kopf ereichte konnte man zocken, bei mier bin ich immer schon in der Kamera show umgekommen.


----------



## violinista7000 (27. April 2010)

Gut:

Max Payne 1+2 (zugegeben, es sind Scripts, aber die beschäftigen)
Unreal
XIII

Edit: Projekt IGI
usw...

Schlecht:

Alle NFSs
Alle Commandos (Die Spiele sind trotz miese KI super)
C&C
Mafia (Ein klarer Fall Supergeschichte miese KI)
usw..


----------



## ogdullum (27. April 2010)

Die Command & Conquer Reihe, allen voran Teil 1 muss ich ja nicht extra erwähnen. Nicht nur die Sammler - auch dass Einheiten nicht stelbstständig Gebäude beschießen.
Was noch dazugehört:
- UT (99): Bots wie Loque und Tamerlane galt es in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auf Karten mit Sniper Rifle tunlichst zu meiden.
- Locomotion: Städte, die unkontrolliert wuchern und eine KI, die dafür sorgt, dass man nach einer Weile vor lauter Brücken nichts mehr sieht...
- AoE2: Läuft der Gegner auf einen zu und man lässt ihn im entgegen Kommen angreifen, laufen die Einheiten gern erstmal an den gegnerischen vorbei.
Amüsant, dass die gegnerischen Späher auch im Skirmish bei "alles erkundet" trotzdem munter umherreiten.
- Battlefield 1942: Bots, die kurz vor einem spawnen und dann einem vor der Nase mit einer Artillerie, Bomber, etc davonfahren.
- NfS Most Wanted: gewöhnliche Polizeiautos, die selbst meinem Carrera GT bei über 350 km/h noch folgen können.
- WarCraft II: Einheiten, die beim Schicken über größere Entfernungen gern mal an Waldrändern "hängen" bleiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> eine Super KI hat immernoch *Far Cry* !



*Zustimmung*
Ist bis auf weiteres das einzige Spiel überhaupt, in dem mir die KI positiv aufgefallen ist. Erwähnen könnte man sonst vielleicht noch die Gegner in *Railroad Tycoon II*(beherrschen zwar keinen Aktienmarkt, bauen aber durchaus profitable Strecken) und die Bots in *UT* fand ich für ihre Zeit auch ganz gut. In alten Weltraumshootern (*Tie Fighter*, *Privateer II*) hat man auch keine Fehler gesehen, was natürlich auch an den einfachen Bedingungen lag - aber für die damalige Zeit trotzdem nicht selbstverständlich. (diverse Need for Speed z.B. haben eine Dimension weniger...)



> Auch die KI von Crysis ist nicht zu verachten



Also in der Demo war sie so schlecht, dass ich mir den Rest gar nicht erst angeguckt habe...


Fails zu nennen wird aber schwierig, ohne unfair zu sein.
Natürlich sind die Gegner in Siedler2 rotzdoof, aber wären sie es nicht, würde ein Rechner von damals heute am Ende des zweiten Kapitels ankommen. Und die Sammler gehören zu C&C einfach dazu 

Wer mir im Laufe der Zeit sehr negativ aufgefallen ist:
1. Die Polizei aus *NFS6 Hot Pursuit 2* (die um längen unfähiger ist, als die aus HP1 gut ein halbes Jahrzehnt früher)
2. Ian (und weitere Begleiter) aus *Fallout*
3. die Kollegen aus *Fallout 2* (sind genauso blöd, aber man kann ihr Verhalten und ihre Bewaffnung besser kontrollieren und damit Friendly Fire um garantiert 1% senken  . Wenn man dann noch Goris davon abbringt, über zwei Bildschirmgrößen auf einen Geschützturm zuzumaschieren...)
4. Die Computerspieler in *Transport Tycoon* (ist zwar auch uralt, aber deswegen muss man nicht im ZickZack bauen. Und erst recht nicht muss man den gleichen Streckenverlauf 10mal hintereinanderbauen und wieder abreißen, wenn weil er nicht passt)
5. Die Gegner aus *Fallout 3* (die Serie ist wirklich ein Musterbeispiel für KI... - in den ersten beiden Teilen waren frisch zerschossene Gruppenmitglieder aber wenigstens ein Anlass für Unruhe...)
6. Die Gegner in *Civilization 3* (KI quasi inexistent - was vor allem beim anheben des Schwierigkeitsgrades auffällt. Das führt nämlich nur dazu, dass die Computergegner so ziemlich alles für weniger bekommen, sich aber immer noch wie strohdoofe Skripte verhalten)


----------



## Species0001 (27. April 2010)

Flop:

Team Factor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlScOWGZUoY


----------



## thysol (27. April 2010)

Gute KI:
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Stalker Call of Pripyat
Anno 1404
Empire Total War
Cossacks 2

Schlechte KI:
Cossacks European Wars
Cossacks Back to War
American Conquest Fight Back
American Conquest Divided Nation
Need for Speed Undercover


----------



## Iwata (27. April 2010)

*Fail*

-Fallout 3, die KI war mir teilweise ein Mysterium.
-Unreal 2, oh mein Gott
-Just Cause 2

*Pro*

-Half Life²
-Crysis
-FarCry
-Bad Company 2


----------



## Isengard412 (27. April 2010)

TOP:

Crysis -->Vorrücken der Gegner und Emotionen wirken sehr durchdacht und realistisch.
FarCry 2 -->Auch insgesamt eine gute KI, in kämpfen gehen die Gegner einigermaßen taktisch vor. Nur Gegner in Fahrzeugen benehmen sich unrealistisch.
Half-Life 2 -->Für die Zeit auch eine solide KI


FLOP:

GTA San Andreas -->Da muss man sich nur mit dem Heli neben eine Brücke stellen und die Polizei fährt munter minutenlang in Massen die Brücke runter. Das Problem haben aber in gewissem Maße alle GTA Teile


----------



## neuer101 (27. April 2010)

Top:
-Thief I+II (Die KI war für die damalige Zeit ziemlich gut, vorallem was das aufspüren angeht)
-Bioshock (bisher keine nennenswerten Aussetzer aufgefallen)
-Dirt 2

Flop:
-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (In 50% der Fälle kommen deine Kameraden nicht mal an dem vorgegeben Ziel an oder bleiben sonst wo hängen
-Assassins Creed I (Die Wachen auf den Dächern sind aber auch manchmal blöd, besonders wenn man abhaut)


----------



## TempestX1 (27. April 2010)

Gut:
Unreal
Descent 2

Schlecht:
Wolfenstein


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

Gute KI
Silent Hunter III & IV (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne)
Independence War (ein göttliches Spiel, also wenn es Gott gäbe. Die KI war jedenfalls top)
Riddick (EfBB)
PES09
Kick Off
G-Police

Schlechte KI
Fallout 3 (steal me, Baby)
Z 
Hitman (da steht ein Glatzkopf neben der Leiche... Könnte er der Täter sein... man weiß es nicht)
Freespace (2) (Formationsflug? Nö, du fliegst falsch, dir ramm ich weg)
Supreme Commander (Tank Rush einfach umdrehen und dann angreifen, wenn man ganz sicher mehr hat als der Gegner)


----------



## Iceananas (27. April 2010)

GTA kann man nicht wirklich anprangern, da die Welt zu groß und es zu viele Passanten gibt. Wenn alle einen gescheiten KI bekommen würden, dann wünsche ich dem CPU viel Spaß 

Die KI von Far Cry war damals revolutionär, würde ich auf jeden Fall in die Liste nehmen. Ältere Strategiespiele leiden mitunter fast alle an KI Problemen, z.B. steht vor einem Gegner und schießt nicht usw.


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2010)

The Good:
Shooter:Half Life, UT Bots (originale, waren damals Herausragend)
Ein Rennspiel (es war so eine Touringcarsim) wo die KI sowas wie ärger kannte, nervös wurde und halt Emotionen zuließ... leider is mir der Name entfallen.
Ein Strategiespiel wo es um Kriegsberichterstattung oder so ähnlich ging. Habs nur bei einem Freund ein paar Stunden gezockt, aber die KI hat echt JEDEN Fehler ausgenützt und ist mal hier mal da in die Basis eingefallen. Der Name is mir leider entfallen, ich bild mir ein es war von Ubisoft und hatte sowas wie Operation im Titel.
The Ugly:
Bei Rennspielen: die neueren NFS Spiele -> es nervt einfach extrem, wenn sich der Gegner mir anpasst, wo ist die Herausforderung wenn ich nicht versuchen muss ein bestimmtes Level zu erreichen?
Bei Shootern: hmm fällt mir grad nix ein, hab wohl nur wirklich gute Shooter gespielt. Dumm waren am Anfang des Genres viele aber herausragend blöd waren später kaum noch welche in Spielen die ich gezockt hab.
Strategie: naja die Lemmings halt, die waren ziemlich blöd


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

> Ein Strategiespiel wo es um Kriegsberichterstattung oder so ähnlich ging. Habs nur bei einem Freund ein paar Stunden gezockt, aber die KI hat echt JEDEN Fehler ausgenützt und ist mal hier mal da in die Basis eingefallen. Der Name is mir leider entfallen, ich bild mir ein es war von Ubisoft und hatte sowas wie Operation im Titel.


Klingt irgendwie nach Act of War.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2010)

Alle dumm aus meiner Sicht, man kann nur das Level so gestalten das es nicht so ist. Deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen..


----------



## Lelwani (28. April 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Meine kleine Liste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das du keine ahnung von guter KI hast zeigt das du entweder noch nie Far Cry gespielt hast oder wie gesagt einfach kp hast


----------



## D3NNi5 (28. April 2010)

tops
-HALO ist eins der hammer Spiele mit der guten KI

nicht sicher
-GTA 4 ist manchmal auch gut, da bin ich aber ein wenig stutzig
-ob wohl World in Conflcit das Beste RTS ist, halte ich von der KI nix, die ist stroh dumm, aber extrem


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (28. April 2010)

*Bitte hört auf hier reinzuschreiben - es sprich echt nicht für Euch!*



Lelwani schrieb:


> das du keine ahnung von guter KI hast zeigt das du entweder noch nie Far Cry gespielt hast oder wie gesagt einfach kp hast



Es gibt im Grunde auch nur 2 Spiele die eine wirkliche KI hat, die nicht druch die Bank cheatet und ihrem Namen gerecht wird.

Strategie: *TAspring* (open source)

Spring (Computerspiel) ? Wikipedia

Selbstlernende KI. Speichert ihre Erfahrung über sämtliche Spiele abgeschaute und resumierte Taktiken in einer Datei die mehre MB groß werden kann mit der Zeit. Irgendwann sieht man sich mit seinen eigenen Taktiken konfrontiert bzw. einer Kombination daraus.

Hochinteressant ist auch verschiedene KIs gegeneinander antreten zu lassen und einfach nur zu beobachten.


Ego: *Arma2* (komerziell)

Explizit mit SLX/GroupLInk4 Mod aber auch so, kommt diese KI ohne Waypoints auf der Map aus, scannt selbstständig die Umgebung, wählt aus einer unmenge von Taktiken und kombiniert diese. Kann mit allen Waffen und Fahrzeugen umgehen und selbst Tiere wie Ziegen haben eine eigene Ziegen-KI!  Ich liebe Dich Joshua Lee meine kleine Gefechtsziege! 

Hier ganz gut erklärt und die ganzen "Gamestar-Foren-Halbweisheiten" entlarft:

KI/AI in ArmA2 und Modifikationen dazu - Seite 2 - HX3 Foren

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...05-zum-download-erschienen-7.html#post1116484


_________________________________

Es dreht sich hier auch um "datenbankbassierende" KIs. D.h. es dreht sich darum, wer die beste(n) Datenbank(en) hat. Das Gegenteil wäre KIs mit Bewusstsein aber dafür braucht man nach gegenwärtigen Stand der Technik, ein neuronales Netz - welches hier die allermeisten PCs wohl nicht haben - dank ihrer Fokusierung und Präferierung der Spieler auf Konsolenumsetzungen. 
Die meisten mülligen "KIs" die hier in Spielen (unnötierweise) von Euch aufgezählt wurden, sind im Grunde alle gleich, weil sie auf diesem Prinzip beruhen. Ja, das heist: Bitte erspart euch weitere unnötigen Auflistungen! 

(KI)Leistung darf nichts kosten darf und die Spieler sind nicht bereit dafür  zu investieren(Graka ist alles nicht?). Viel mehr noch, sie beschweren sich, das Spiele die gerade im Bereich KI wegweisend sind, wie GTA4 oder Arma2... angeblich total verbuggt was KI betrifft und schlecht Leistungsoptimiert wären. *Aber muss man sich nicht mal fragen ob man nicht selbst genügend Intelligenz besitzen muss, um künstliche Intelligenz erst erkennen zu können? ** *Die Frage ist ernst gemeint!Wie ich die Spezies Mensch in ihrer ganzen Blüte voll Arroganz und dümmster Überheblichkeit und Selbstgefälligkeit kennen gelernt habe - "Wir Menschen sind ja so viel besser als alles andere!" - muss ich dies nur verneinend absprechen. 

Also wie, wenn Leistung nichts kosten darf, vielmehr gar nicht gewünscht ist und man "un-KI" als viel "Intelligenter" und "echter" hält, soll dann bitte hier 99% der aufgezählten Spiele auch nur halbwegs ihrem Namen: Künstliche *Intelligenz *gerecht werden/geworden sein?


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

Top: 
UT 2004 und 3
C&C-Generäle-Stunde Null

Flop:
CS
R.U.S.E.
Von Ruse nur die Demo gezockt, aber der Gegner da ist sehr übertrieben, ist unmöglich schnell im Aufbau.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2010)

Top:
Far Cry
FEAR
Company of Heroes (KI der Computergegner, nicht die Wegfindung)
Supreme Commander mit Sorian AI Mod

Flop:
Need For Speed Underground bis Shift
Call of Duty Serie

Generell finde ich Spiele mit selbsttätig agierenden KI-Kollegen nicht so gut, weil die Kameraden meistens stören.

Edit:@Ruebezahl12:Was sind denn nun deine Tops und Flops?


----------



## Two-Face (28. April 2010)

@Ruebezahl: Schon mal einen Neutrnalnetzprozessor gesehen?

Es geht hier nicht um wissenschaftliche Möglichkeiten ala Skynet sondern um Höhepunkte der KI in der Geschichte der Computerspielentwicklung. 
Also verschone uns mit deinem angeberischem Fachgesimpel, das interessiert hier keine Sau.


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (28. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @Ruebezahl: Schon mal einen Neutrnalnetzprozessor gesehen?
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um wissenschaftliche Möglichkeiten ala Skynet sondern um Höhepunkte der KI in der Geschichte der Computerspielentwicklung.
> Also verschone uns mit deinem angeberischem Fachgesimpel, das interessiert hier keine Sau.



Denkst Du echt das hier ist so ein krasses Mittel- bis Unterschicht Forum?


----------



## Lelwani (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bitte hört auf hier reinzuschreiben - es sprich echt nicht für Euch!*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Grunde auch nur 2 Spiele die eine wirkliche KI hat, die nicht druch die Bank cheatet und ihrem Namen gerecht wird.
> 
> Strategie: *TAspring* (open source)
> 
> ...



mann kann auch viel schreiben und damit überhaupt nichts aussagen  siehe dein post

zum anderen post von dir....hackts?! und ja


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bitte hört auf hier reinzuschreiben - es sprich echt nicht für Euch!*



Lelwani schrieb:


> mann kann auch viel schreiben und damit überhaupt nichts aussagen  siehe dein post
> 
> zum anderen post von dir....hackts?! und ja



Und man kann unglaublich viel lesen und doch nichts verstehen. 

Übrigens, wenn ich von Dir noch mehr lese wirds mir schlecht! Halte Dich gefälligst an die Nettiquette und somit an die deutsche Rechtschreibung! 

_Ansonsten melde ich Dich und bitte um Löschung Deines Augenterror-Accounts. 

_Hier Dein <°)))o>< nicht vergessen, kleiner Troll.


----------



## Shona (28. April 2010)

*FLOP*

_Left 4 Dead 1 & 2_

Die Bot-Survivor sind sowas von dämlich das glaubt man nicht. Die laufen strunz dumm durch die gegen, bleiben manchmal sogar stehen und laufen einfach nicht weiter. Das einzigste was bei denen funktioniert ist das schiessen, denn der AIM-Bot ist bei denen immer an so viele Headshot die man da bekommt 

Die Bot-Infected sind auch nicht besser, der (Male)Boomer steht meistens nur dumm rum und greift gar nicht an außer man steht direkt vor dem -.-


----------



## Two-Face (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bitte hört auf hier reinzuschreiben - es sprich echt nicht für Euch!*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Und man kann unglaublich viel lesen und doch nichts verstehen.
> 
> Übrigens, wenn ich von Dir noch mehr lese wirds mir schlecht! Halte Dich gefälligst an die Nettiquette und somit an die deutsche Rechtschreibung!
> 
> ...



...und halte du dich bitte an den Rahmen des Themas! Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mich hier wahrscheinlich schon länger auskenne, denkst du etwa, das hier ist eine Angeberplattform für Hochgebildete? Es interessiert keinen, ob KI in Computerspielen hauptsächlich Skripts oder simplen Berechnungen folgen - es geht hier um die Tops und Flops der KI-Geschichte.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2010)

Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Denkst Du echt das hier ist so ein krasses Mittel- bis Unterschicht Forum?


 

Kannst ja mal ne Umfrage starten, dann sehen wir es ja.....  



btt.

Gute KI:
- Crysis
- The Elder Scrolls Oblivion
- Half Life²
- F.E.A.R.
- ARMA II

Schlechte KI:
- Supreme Commander
- Battlefield 2 Singelplayer


----------



## Lelwani (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bitte hört auf hier reinzuschreiben - es sprich echt nicht für Euch!*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Und man kann unglaublich viel lesen und doch nichts verstehen.
> 
> Übrigens, wenn ich von Dir noch mehr lese wirds mir schlecht! Halte Dich gefälligst an die Nettiquette und somit an die deutsche Rechtschreibung!
> 
> ...



Wie war ds nochma  getroffene Hunde bellen  

und das hast du eben eindrucksvoll bewiesen ich danke dir...


und du kennst Hans oder


----------



## Genildor (28. April 2010)

Top: Secret of Mana (1993 SNES) 

Oh ja, die KI der Mitspieler ist für das Zeitalter echt genial. Wie man das Verhalten der KI einstellen kann und wie es ausgeführt wird, vermisse ich teils noch immer in aktuellen Spielen. Ab und zu bleibt die KI an verschachtelten Gegenständen hängen, aber das ist nichts wildes. 

Secret of Mana 2 (1995 SNES) setzt bei der KI natürlich nochmal einen oben drauf.


----------



## burns (28. April 2010)

Gutes Thema! Bitte viel journalistischen Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen und kein ADS Generation geprägtes Kuddel Muddel draus machen! 


Mein absoluter KI *Top & Flop* gleichzeitig ist: ArmA2

Top, einfach aus dem Grund weil sie Autark agieren kann.
Das schafft keine andere KI die ich bisher gesehen habe.

Flop, weil die Böhmen innerhalb 10 Jahren kaum nachgebessert haben.
Stichworte Wegfindung, Convoys, Reaktion auf Gefahren, Godlike Fähigkeiten, etc. 
Es ginge soviel und sie verwirklichen sowenig (doppel Flop) 


Jeder der FarCry oder CoD sagt gehört gepiekst.
Man muss sich bewusst machen das jede (!) KI auf vordefinierten Routinen & Einstellungen, also Scripten, beruht. Auch ArmA. Jedoch ist es ein Unterschied ob man, ich ziehe als Beispiel einfach GTA her, dieser KI beispielsweise nur 2 popelige Routinen verleiht die sie a) über Bürgersteige laufen, und b) panisch davonrennen lassen sobald Event c eintritt, oder ob sich eine KI gemäß ihrer einprogrammierten Umgebungs & Gefahrenerkennung je nach Situation immer unterschiedlich verhält, und somit zum Teil denselben Wiedrigkeiten unterliegt wie ein menschlicher Spieler.


Negativbeispiel zur Selbsterfahrung: Wer Black Hawk Down hat kann ja mal im Editor eine KI platzieren und das Szenario starten. Da tut sich nix, man hat zwar eine KI vor sich stehen aber sie ist nur ein hilfloser Blob, eben weil sie weiterführende und vor allem präzise der Spielsituation angepasste Scripte erwartet.

Eine all-in-one Lösung hat afaik wirklich nur OFP/ArmA/ArmA2


Das ist kein blindes Fanboy Gelaber, ich motze auch viel und gern,
besonders in letzter Zeit aufgrund von wiedermal ausgelassenen Verbesserungen! *meshakesfistangry*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

@rubezahl & Two-Face:
Wenn ihr euch nicht wie vernünftige Menschen ausdrücken/unterhalten könnt, dann lasst es bitte ganz oder sucht euch ein anderes Plätzchen.




Lelwani schrieb:


> das du keine ahnung von guter KI hast zeigt das du entweder noch nie Far Cry gespielt hast oder wie gesagt einfach kp hast



Ich vermute mal, dass er seine Liste nicht sortiert hat.
Far Cry und Serious Sam dürften jedenfalls an gegenüberliegenden Enden der KI-Skala zu finden sein.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Far Cry und Serious Sam dürften jedenfalls an gegenüberliegenden Enden der KI-Skala zu finden sein.


Trotzdem würde ich die KI in Serious Sam nicht als Flop bezeichnen, weil die KI zum Spielprinzip passt.

Habe noch einen KI-Flop:
Delta Force Reihe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2010)

Sogesehen ist die KI reiner Multiplayer-Shooter perfekt, weil sie zu 100% alle Anforderungen erfüllt, die an die KI von Multiplayer-Shootern erfüllt wird?

Das ist imho ein bißchen zu einfach. Es gibt Handlungsprinzipien, bei denen man einfach keine aufwendige KI präsentieren kann (Pong?), aber Shooter zählen nicht dazu. Das man mit einer schlechten KI trotzdem ein gutes Spiel machen kann, wurde mehrfach bewiesen - aber die KI ist dann trotzdem ein Flop.


----------



## violinista7000 (29. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das man mit einer schlechten KI trotzdem ein gutes Spiel machen kann, wurde mehrfach bewiesen - aber die KI ist dann trotzdem ein Flop.



Da hast du Recht! Mafia ist ein guter Beispiel dafür, toller Spiel, super Geschichte aber wenn Sam u/o Pauli dabei sein sollten, ging öfter schief dank der KI, auch Sara hat das wirklich kompliziert gemacht, und Salieri bei Attentat im Restaurant? War einfach frustrierend... oft ist er einfach ins Feuer gerannt, obwohl ich ihn schützen sollte...


----------



## Birdy84 (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sogesehen ist die KI reiner Multiplayer-Shooter perfekt, weil sie zu 100% alle Anforderungen erfüllt, die an die KI von Multiplayer-Shootern erfüllt wird?
> 
> Das ist imho ein bißchen zu einfach. Es gibt Handlungsprinzipien, bei denen man einfach keine aufwendige KI präsentieren kann (Pong?), aber Shooter zählen nicht dazu. Das man mit einer schlechten KI trotzdem ein gutes Spiel machen kann, wurde mehrfach bewiesen - aber die KI ist dann trotzdem ein Flop.


Wenn die KI aber genau das tut, was man von ihr erwartet, kann sie dann ein Flop sein? Was müsste die KI in Serious Sam können, damit sie aus deiner Sicht kein Flop ist? Zu fünfunddreißigst bei Beschuss hinter einem Baum verstecken? Die erste Engine kann über 10.000 Gegner darstellen, wenn die nun eine KI wie in Far Cry hätten, was bräuchte man für eine CPU um flüssig zu spielen? Oder zielst du nur auf die tatsächliche Intelligenz der KI ab?


Für mich ist die KI ein Flop, wenn sie innerhalb des Spiels nicht richtig oder ungenügend funktioniert.


----------



## juergenmueller (2. Mai 2010)

Vietcong?


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Mai 2010)

Top:
Far Cry


----------



## herethic (3. Mai 2010)

Flop:
Empire:Total War


----------

